

Patterns: Great self promotion  - bdotdub
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1546-patterns-great-self-promotion

======
tptacek
This is something every software security services firm has embraced since the
1990s; we're lucky, because we have a series of professional conventions and
research venues to demonstrate our work in.

It was one of _the most frustrating things_ , coming from a security
research/startup background and going to work at a relatively large network
security software company like Arbor Networks, that we had no venue to "show
off" that didn't involve pitching our actual product. One of the great things
about leaving Arbor and starting up with my friends was that I got my name
back; instead of writing white papers and designing product demos, I got to
work on and talk about stuff I was doing for love, not money.

------
vivekkhurana
I like the idea in the end of the software, "Every designer on the planet has
a portfolio of their designs, but how many have a portfolio of their minds?".
Rarely you see a designer or an enterprnuer talking about what is in there
mind. Portfolio of mind does not mean you have to spell out the idea verbatim,
but you present a map of the path you are planning to tread. Having tried this
technique of presenting what is going in my mind to potential customers, I can
say when 'mind portfolio' is mixed with 'brand portfolio', you do get more
customers. In my experience of running startups, customers do prefer startups
that can think over startups trying to simply sell stuff.

The caveat is, you should be capable of presenting the mind portfolio without
appearing to be a smart donkey. Spelling out your mind portfolio during a
general chit chat with potential customer over a cup of tea, is what I do.

